# rigid wormdrive r32103?



## heavy_d (Dec 4, 2012)

Hi guys,

Went to HD to pick up a new rigid worm drive. They had a kind I have never seen before. Essentially it is the exact same, but has different grip and color scheme. I bought it, assuming it is the newest model, as the other one is the r32102, and this is the r32103.

I'm wondering if any of you have tried one. I am trying out the blade that came with it. After one day of use it seems bent/warped. I can only assume its a cheap/crap blade. The teeth are sharp still but the saw really seems to bind a lot. We run another rigid worm drive alongside it and it cuts everything fine. But this one just keeps binding. Will a slightly warped blade cause the saw to bind a lot?

Is there any sort of troubleshooting I can do to determine if it is the blade or the saw or a poor motor that is causing the saw to bind? I don't like the strain it is putting on the motor.

I bought a new blade to try out for tomorrow, will let you know how it goes. It is just strange though how this model number turns up absolutely nothing in Google, like it doesn't exist.


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

Not trying to be a smart aleck here, but is the blade on correctly? Not the same as a sidewinder.


----------



## tenon0774 (Feb 7, 2013)

Warren said:


> Not trying to be a smart aleck here, but is the blade on correctly? Not the same as a sidewinder.


...or forget to punch out the diamond knockout in the blade?


----------



## heavy_d (Dec 4, 2012)

The blade came with the diamond out already. Yeah the blade is installed properly. It cross cuts really well on 2x4-6 but longer cuts, especially ripping, it binds and I have to go really slow. Regardless, I already swapped out for the new blade and will see how it goes tomorrow. 

Have any of you seen this saw? The color pattern is like their cordless line. I will go take a pic and post it in a few minutes.


----------



## svronthmve (Aug 3, 2008)

Switch the blades between the two. You know you have one good saw & blade. See if the other acts up reversed.


----------



## heavy_d (Dec 4, 2012)

Ok I have attached the pic of the saw. 

svronthmve that is a great idea but honestly my boss is extra strict when it comes to his tools and wouldn't have anything to do with it. It's better I just troubleshoot this on my own without changing his blades.


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

I saw that saw (haha) the other day, the handle feels really nice, I'd like to get it sometime.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

I've used that saw and like it! Lets start at the beginning:whistling Before I install a new blade I take the sticker off with a razor knife or chisel. If you don't you are using a blade with sticker gum all over it:no: I keep a blob of paraffin wax in my bags to keep my blade properly lubricated, lubrication is the key you know:whistling. I like the Tenryu green or red coated blades or the red freud Diablo Blade.
One bad kickback or bindup can fk your blade up you know:sad:


----------



## steex (Feb 19, 2013)

my r32102 has those grips


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

what type of blades are you using on it, i have a makita hypoid that i either use bosch blue devil blades or the black makita mforce blades on.. irwin, dewalt and freud blades dont seem to like teh extra torque which causing them to warp and bind easier


----------



## Clarke Carpentry (Apr 22, 2011)

That's quite purdy. The mag body looks darker than the old one too, but that might be just the pic.

Do you know if it's just a cosmetic change or if there's any other differences?

Oh and I like the Freud blades on mine. If you buy them in the special packs they're only $10 each.


----------



## heavy_d (Dec 4, 2012)

I am going to return it to hd. We think the bearings are grinding.


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

I would try another one.

I have said this a million times on here but here goes +1, I put down a Mag77 for the Ridgid. IMO just a better saw. My Mag77 was American made too(never should have sold it)


----------



## heavy_d (Dec 4, 2012)

Yes I am going to exchange it for another. I have only tried the rigid and the black handle skil (13amp) wormdrives and the rigid is my fav.


----------



## heavy_d (Dec 4, 2012)

Well I did exchange it for another one. Home Depot is good like that. Heck the lady didnt even look in the box to make sure I wasnt returning a box of bricks!

This one works great. Just how I knew it should. The first one had something grinding inside that was seizing it up and warping the blade. Bearings?


----------



## FramingPro (Jan 31, 2010)

heavy_d said:


> Well I did exchange it for another one. Home Depot is good like that. Heck the lady didnt even look in the box to make sure I wasnt returning a box of bricks!
> 
> This one works great. Just how I knew it should. The first one had something grinding inside that was seizing it up and warping the blade. Bearings?


Check out IHL out in woodbridge, amazing prices on tools and everything.. got my new skil saw there a while back for wayyy cheaper then hd or lowes.


----------



## heavy_d (Dec 4, 2012)

I do check out Ihls website every week for their deals. They only carry skil wormdrives and I wanted a rigid as that is what we mainly use at work and its great. 

I havent been to their store but based on their site they do have great prices. Remember, home depot and lowes price match and take off an additional ten percent. Did this with a dishwasher but have yet to try it with tools.


----------



## FramingPro (Jan 31, 2010)

heavy_d said:


> I do check out Ihls website every week for their deals. They only carry skil wormdrives and I wanted a rigid as that is what we mainly use at work and its great.
> 
> I havent been to their store but based on their site they do have great prices. Remember, home depot and lowes price match and take off an additional ten percent. Did this with a dishwasher but have yet to try it with tools.


I did it with my skil saw actually, brought in ihl ad for $189, home depot had it on for 229.... needless to say, meet and beat was honoured:thumbsup:


----------



## CanningCustom (Nov 4, 2007)

Should have tried a makita hypoid


----------



## heavy_d (Dec 4, 2012)

CanningCustom said:


> Should have tried a makita hypoid


It is your favorite over all the others? I am loving the new rigid, cuts great! I havent tried the makita or any othet besidea skil, but sure would like to!


----------

